# Does your chi baby howl like wolf?



## chi pooch lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Recently, I have installed a video camera using Skype to monitor Mikey while I'm at work. It's so strange because in the first 30 minutes to an hour after I left the house, I can see him howling like a wolf. It's very scary sound to me. I am originally from the Philippines and my folks believe that if a dog howls, it means he or she sees a bad spirit or ghosts . Sounds spooky, huh? Having lived abroad, I forgot about this and I recently told my Filipino friends about this and they just reminded me of this belief (superstitious, I hope). They ended up lending me their crucifix. I have it in my house now. What do you guys think about dogs howling? Does your chi do the same? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Separation anxiety is what I think. Your dog is unhappy that you are gone, 
bored, anxious, etc. Try taking your pup for a good, stimulating, fast pace
walk every single time before you leave him. A tired dog is a good dog, if
he's well walked hopefully he'll just settle down and sleep while mom's out.
There are other practices that help reduce separation anxiety, if you are
interested let me know. Often times though, a good walk does the trick.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

No. Odie is as quiet as can be when we leave the house, but we started working with her to avoid separation anxiety when she was a puppy. I agree with LS. Try really tiring him out before you leave the house for a long time. I was just at a Cesar Millan seminar and he covered separation anxiety and how you leaving your home really can be the most stressful situation your dog encounters in day-to-day life. His biggest tips were exercising your dog before you leave, making them give you space when you're getting ready to leave so they don't follow you around and start getting anxious (this includes not allowing them to follow you to the door) and also not making a big deal about leaving. When we leave the house now, we give Odie a small treat and we don't talk to her or even look at her as we leave the house and she knows that it's time to find a comfy spot and protect the house while we're gone.


----------



## chi pooch lover (Nov 7, 2012)

I do that most of the times. Mikey gets to walk everyday especially before I go to work. I also give him kong toy with treats inside before I leave. He plays with it before I walk out the door and when he sees that I'm not there, he will leave it alone and starts to howl. But there are also days when he doesn't howl. I think he is just sad that I'm leaving him alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chi pooch lover (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it is also because I take Mikey out almost everywhere I go. He goes with me to the bank, shopping groceries and clothes, restaurant (dog friendly ones), etc. and by the way, I don't have a car so he just sits in my lap in the subway or on the bus. So, I think he is used to being with me all the time. Mmmmm.... Thanks for your feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Butterbean howled like that when her foster mom dropped her off at my place after I adopted her. It was just about the saddest, most pitiful sound I've ever heard.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww, I'm with LS, sounds like he just misses you!! To help enforce that you will always come back, repeat the leaving action frequently; even if it's just to walk out your front door and come right back in. Just get him used to you leaving and returning. As dogs live "in the moment" it's important to make sure you do your best to leave when he is calm and relaxed; and the easiest way to do that is to get him pooped from exercise! A good long walk or some hardcore playtime will do the trick. Also, have a special chewy or kong filled with frozen peanut butter to keep him busy once you've left, that he ONLY gets when he has his "alone time." Dogs and wolves howl when calling out to their pack; and since you're not there, he's just calling out for you in the way that's natural for him. =) Once he's more comfortable and confident by himself, he'll be able to handle it like a champ. Good luck!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter howls like a wolf! here's an old vid of him


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

All great advice here  Both of mine have howled and it's only been in a situation where they were in a crate or playpen and wanted to get out. They only did it about once or twice each so I guess they stopped once they got over the separation anxiety.


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

What age did the howling start.... ?
I haven't seen howling yet.....


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe sometimes goes into a howl when she gets a good bark going. She is a great guard dog, as soon as she hears anyone approaching the house she lets us know about it. It's kinda hilarious that this tiny little thing takes her job of guarding the house so seriously.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> dexter howls like a wolf! here's an old vid of him
> 
> dexter howls - YouTube


George does the EXACT same thing, only he's still a puppy. So if you imagine that in a puppy voice, that's what he does! It's beyond cute


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

chi pooch lover said:


> Recently, I have installed a video camera using Skype to monitor Mikey while I'm at work. It's so strange because in the first 30 minutes to an hour after I left the house, I can see him howling like a wolf. It's very scary sound to me. I am originally from the Philippines and my folks believe that if a dog howls, it means he or she sees a bad spirit or ghosts . Sounds spooky, huh? Having lived abroad, I forgot about this and I recently told my Filipino friends about this and they just reminded me of this belief (superstitious, I hope). They ended up lending me their crucifix. I have it in my house now. What do you guys think about dogs howling? Does your chi do the same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes! George is only 3 1/2 months old and he does this if I leave him. he started it while my grandmother was staying with me to recover and I'd close him into my bedroom. If he could hear me, he'd start howling, lol! I seriously doubt it is from seeing any spirits, he was at the door and there were very specific actions going on.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Does it sound like this? We can get BG to sing all the time on command. Both of my chis were raised with Basset Hounds so we just blame it on that but BG loves to sing. She will do it on command, for sirens, and certain songs on the radio or TV.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

He is calling you home. Dogs howl when they can't find their pack.


Why Do Dogs Howl?


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Cai did this his first two nights home when I left him to take a shower. It was the loudest thing ever! I didn't think a Chi puppy could be so loud!


----------

